# Supposed to be a Hollandi



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Bought this guy at a local pet shop for $79.95. He is about 6 inches purplish scales, red eyes and some orangeish color behind the gills. It said Hollandi on the tank and he was for sale there for at least a year. Also, he was introduced into my cohab and my Tern bit half off his tail off and bit a chunk out of his top fin. Since that day, he has never been nipped since. He established his territory and faithfully defends it! Your opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Im not too sure but it looks like a nice sanchezi too me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

before i read frank's ID, i was already thinking sanchezi..
you paid a lot for a sanchezi bro.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Its a flawless looking sanchezi though even if the price was a little steep, i wouldnt put it in with your terns cuz hes to nice a fish to let get killed or injured like that


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I kind of think he looks like the Eigenmani piranha from Brazil more so than a Sanchezi (as for seeing the ics on OPEFE). but maybe thats just me?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Eric99 Posted Today, 11:39 AM
> I kind of think he looks like the Eigenmani piranha from Brazil more so than a Sanchezi (as for seeing the ics on OPEFE). but maybe thats just me?


You think? not even close in appearance. S. eigenmanni is discoid compared to S. sanchezi in body shape.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya i dont think it looks like an eigenmanni at all either, eigenmanni have a very distinct shaped body and markings


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> blazednosferatu Posted Today, 11:55 AM
> Ya i dont think it looks like an eigenmanni at all either, eigenmanni have a very distinct shaped body and markings


Correct. Perhaps Frank at OPEFE can tell us what it is.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I alost think you should get him out of your shoal should be kept on his own


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Guess I was just hoping it would be a more exotic piranha considering how much I paid for it but oh well. Sanchezi it is then. Thanks guys


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i agree...it seems a sanchezi to me... a huge sanchezi


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

S Sanchezi..


----------

